# Poor little Paph



## BarbaraAnne (Mar 17, 2019)

It’s been sick and limping the past couple/few years and getting worse until I could finally repot and I treated with hydrogen proxicide which stopped that disease that has developed when grown in changeable conditions between indoor window sills in the winter too a hot greenhouse in the summer. 

A couple years ago an unknown power failure killed most of our orchids and I lost hope and did not repot when I should and in the process this disease dominated and seems too be manifesting again while indoors under healthier conditions. This disease just keeps appearing over the years and I have been blaming stale potting media am uncertain what the whole problem is all about. Should I continue with this crazy experiment or let it get acquainted with the garbage can?

Should I spray it again with hydrogen peroxide since it has developed hopeful roots which are almost visible in a picture. No longer sure who it is since sister and I got mixed up and no longer have the Name tag. At this point I am just using this poor little thing as a lab rat. Yup it’s one the rats now. 

I found the repotting fine bark mix and pots and slow release fertilizer with Ravenvision here in Ontario, Canada and the whole remaining collection is improving inleaps and bounds. Thank god. I almost have hope again.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm note sure what the issue is. The leaves look green and it has new roots. Can you close-up photo and describe the marks on the lower leaves (if thats the issue)?


----------



## musa (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello BarbaraAnne,
before using the garbage can I'd try to save it. It doesen't look too bad to me.
I'd remove the infected two bottom-leaves repot it and desinfect the plant completeley while bar rooted. I also would use a longterm desinfection. Peroxide is ineffective after a little while, I think.


----------



## BarbaraAnne (Mar 18, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> I'm note sure what the issue is. The leaves look green and it has new roots. Can you close-up photo and describe the marks on the lower leaves (if thats the issue)?



If you click the first picture it’s possible too see the rot at the base of the last remaining fan. I am hoping the Hydrogen Proxide has haulted the advancement of this disease.


----------



## BarbaraAnne (Mar 18, 2019)

musa said:


> Hello BarbaraAnne,
> before using the garbage can I'd try to save it. It doesen't look too bad to me.
> I'd remove the infected two bottom-leaves repot it and desinfect the plant completeley while bare rooted. I also would use a longterm desinfection. Peroxide is ineffective after a little while, I think.



I plan on buying the large container from Amazon so I have a refill so more frequent applications will allow the Paph too continue. So far the plant is unwilling too let the two bottom leaves go. 

I am curious what a long term disinfectant would be called. I am looking at Safers Fungicide too treat this problem too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 19, 2019)

If the rot is soft and brown and spreading the only solution is to pull off those leaves and treat the 'stumps'. Id use the H2O2 and cinnamon.


----------



## musa (Mar 19, 2019)

I already used successfully a high concentrated solution of Cu2So4 (1%) on hopeless cases. But be careful, the concentration is at the brink of killing the plant, too.


----------



## Martin2020 (Mar 19, 2019)

3% of H2O2 is too harsh for sick paph. 
It even gives death sentence to healthy orchids with that 3%. 
Use dithane M-45, dilute the yellow powder in clean water, just make the water slightly yellowish and not too thick.
Too thick it can kill orchids too 
Spray on leaves and roots.
If you like quick solution, spray like 90% alcohol would do nicely.
Get rid of the black rot infected leaves.
On roots (of course it has to be sterilized by using alcohol at first of all) 
spray thin solution of Alaska fish oil + vitamin B1.
Vit B1 can relieve plant stress, Alaska fish oil can cure the sickness slowly but sure.
I am sure your water is clean to naked eyes but in fact it's dirty.
Maybe next time you need to invest water purification dispenser or use rain water from hygienic barrel.


----------

